# a newbie



## Naz (Dec 29, 2004)

Hi there 

I'm new to all this, not sure where to begin??..........I'm 31 (nearly 32) have been ttc feels like forever ......its actually just over 3 years. We had our first icsi in Nov last year at Walsgrave CRM, sadly it ended in a BFN  . At times I feel I am over the negative and ready to move on and start over, but most of the time especially recently I want to just sit and cry. Will I ever get over it? Or will I just learn to push it to the back of my mind? 
I have been following others on this web site for a while now there is such support, understanding and comfort. In some way I hope that I can be a part of this. 

Bye for Now

Naz x


----------



## natalie34 (Jun 7, 2004)

Hi Naz,

Welcome to FF.

Sorry to hear you have been through such a tough time.

This site is amazing and been a huge support to me.

There are lots of ICSI theads, as you have probably seen, but please feel free to join us on the Male Factor thread (not sure what part we are on now). There are a great bunch of us there and you woudl be most welcome.

Looking forward to chatting with you more.

Natalie x


----------



## Kittikat (Nov 9, 2004)

Hi Naz,

Welcome to FF!

I too had my first ICSI in November last year which also failed.  I found it really hard to get over it at first, and just couldn't stop crying.  But I did start to be able to put it to the back of my mind eventually.  Hopefully you'll feel that way too soon.

Just remember that there are a lot of people at FF who can offer help and guidance, or just a shoulder to cry on if you need it.  It really helped me get through my first ICSI and no doubt my next one too.

Take care, and good luck for the future,

Kittikat
xx


----------



## Naz (Dec 29, 2004)

Hi Natalie and Kittikat

Thank you for your messages, they were really supportive and encouraging. I am feeling much better today, think I was just feeling really down when I wrote that first message!!
Natalie I wish you the best of luck with you 2nd icsi cycle (I have everything crossed for you).
Kittikat will you be cycling soon? Although I have n't decided for definite I am hoping to try again with FET around March/April.

Look forward to hearing from you 

Naz xx


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Hi Naz,

Welcome to FF!  Sorry to hear of your bfn.

While you are deciding what to do next, you are more than welcome to join the Chitter Chatters thread on the Clubhouse board.

Laine x


----------



## Kittikat (Nov 9, 2004)

Hi Naz,

I think we're looking at starting the drugs in April, going for egg collection in May.  It seems like such a long way off and DP is really keen to go earlier, but I need that time to lose a stone or two.  I'm sure it'll fly over!

How about you?  When will you try again?

Kittikat
xx


----------



## Naz (Dec 29, 2004)

Hiya Kittikat,
Sorry its taken me so long to reply. My clinic have said that I have to wait 3 months before my next cycle. So the earliest I can start is March, not sure if we will try then or in April, have n't made a firm decision. Part of me wants to try again and another part of me is scared. Not sure if I can take another negative, but I know I will try eventually. I too need to lose a stone or two or maybe even three. And I'm not doing very well at the moment!! unfortunately.
Maybe we could encourage each other?

Naz x


----------



## Kittikat (Nov 9, 2004)

Hi Naz,

Sounds like a great idea to me!!  I was going to private mail you, but got a bit confused as your name came up as Nazreen on the search, so I was scared in case it wasn't you!!

You could either private mail me, or let me know if your full user name is Nazreen, then I'll send you one!

I've put about 4lbs on over Christmas so I'm a bit gutted, but it could have been worse, so I am keen to get stuck in with the diet now that the festive season is over!!

I'll be in touch soon, but good luck with your diet!!  Here's to losing some serious weight!! 

Kittikat
xx


----------



## Naz (Dec 29, 2004)

Hiya Kittikat
I'm so sorry I have n't been in touch sooner......You guessed my real name correctly....I was going to email you privately but not sure how to access this ?.....please feel free to email me.....I'd love to hear from you.........love Naz x


----------

